# Anyone seem one of these?



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have been trying to look up a value on the Colt Officers ACP Blued, have the solid checkered coco bolo grips and it's a MK IV. I have talked to several people and a couple of them were big Colt people and they can't seem to find the pistol in any of the "Blue Books".

Anyone seen one of these? I am not planning to sell it but would like to know it's approx value. I got it for 550.00 a few months ago. I thought that it was worth that being it is an older gun and it is in fantastic shape:draw:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Put a picture up showing the MK-IV side of the pistol and the serial number and we might be able to help.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't see any Officers models in Fjestad's Blue Book specifically with the words "Mark IV." Yet, there were plenty of such pistols, not rare, judging from For Sale ads on gunbroker, etc. Maybe they didn't find the words "Mark IV" worthy of distinguishing (maybe they were all marked that way), although the Blue Book has a separate Mark IV category for Government Models.

Mark IV pistols were made in both Series 70 and Series 80, both steel and aluminum. The ones I found Googling weren't particularly high priced. If all you want to know is the approximate going value, you'd probably be safe looking up your gun according to the series, and the material.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought the Colt Mark IV Government was for the .380acp. That's what the wifes says.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I thought the Colt Mark IV Government was for the .380acp. That's what the wifes says.


No..It's a 45 ACP. I have it at a fiends house at the moment but I will be picking it up in a day or so. He was going to take it to a shop owner that is really into Colt firearms. I will post a couple pics along with it's s/n AS soon as I get it back

Here's a small pic i had over at image shack..I little small..I'll have new ones up in a day or so.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry for the wait..Here;s some better pics. I just got it back from my Friends safe and it's still kind of oily but here ya go

















cording to the Colt books and several "Blue Books" This pistol does not exist. With the Colt Blued finish, A bull barrel and still has a bushing. It's a MK Officers ACP I've been offered up to 1200.00 for it by a guy that said he couldn't find any info. I'm thinking it might be some limited run type thing

Anyone with any info I'd be greatfull :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

It very well could be a limited run. Can you give us the serial number. All but the last two just XX them out if you wish. I sure wouldn't sell it unless the kids are going hungury.:smt017


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Baldy said:


> It very well could be a limited run. Can you give us the serial number. All but the last two just XX them out if you wish. I sure wouldn't sell it unless the kids are going hungury.:smt017


*Serial goes FA063xx *​
I have no plans to sell it. I figured it be a good one to hold on to I just started getting a little curious after I couldn't find in in any of y books, then my friends books, then the two Colt guys saying they never seen one and they couldn't find a list on it and so on. I've not put th first round through it. i have the full checkered coco bolo grips for it too here with the medallions as well but they are deem in my safe and just didn't want to dig them out. 

WEll hel..I just looked at one of those pix i put up..You can see the while serial..hahahaa..well..I just ya can't un-ring that bell..heh


----------



## aryfrosty (May 15, 2008)

I had an Officer's Model MK IV for a couple of years. It's a tad bit bigger than my Detonics Combat Master and while it shot a little easier it didn't have the finish the Cmobat Master does. Every one I have seen...admittedly not that many...has had the MK IV on the slide. It's a great little gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My friend can't find anything on it in his Colt book. Got me.:smt102


----------



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

The MK IV Series 80 Officer's ACP was offered from 1983 to 1993. I paid an amount similar to what you paid for mine.








Regards,
Greg


----------

